# General > Business >  Competition time for Mothers Day :D

## Hibeechick

Ok so here's the details for all you young budding ( excuse the pun) artists out there! Using an A4 piece of paper, draw us your very best flower picture! You can decorate it anyway you want and with anything you want! We will display all the pictures the shop window. The winner will be picked by an independent judge. One entry per person. Open to and including up to primary seven pupils. Entries must be in by 5pm Wednesday 14th March. The winner will receive a lovely bouquet to give to their Mum, Step Mum, Aunty, Gran....for any one you want for Mothers day as well as a little something for themselves. Don't forget to put your name and address on the back!  Pass the word along  :Smile:  xxx

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Amanda...st/44514682367

Have fun!! 
Amanda xx

----------


## Hibeechick

We have the first couple of pictures in  :Grin:  They are now added to the small window and we will keep adding to them as the pictures come in. This competition is open to anyone living on Mainland Uk so don't be put off if you're not in the county!  :Grin:  xxx

----------

